# Running ghostscript on MAC



## leojose (Oct 3, 2005)

hi all,

Has anybody installed and run ghostscript on their MAC system? is there any executable (.dmg) file for it?


----------



## lurk (Oct 3, 2005)

I have it installed via fink and it works great.  I use it to convert PostScript files to PDF when the system included with OSX fails (most of the time :-( )


----------



## leojose (Oct 3, 2005)

> I have it installed via fink



Where did you get the ghostscript installer? was it a dmg file?
I downloaded a tar.gz file from ftp://mirror.cs.wisc.edu/pub/mirrors/ghost/gnu/current/
unpacked it, performed a ./configure and make...but what after that?
Also, does the ghostscript file that you downloaded also support file format conversion?


----------

